# Boarding, Daycare and Training in Chicago



## Suka (Apr 9, 2004)

I thought it would be helpful to give a shout-out for the Chicago Canine Company in Chicago. It's the home of PSA club and owned by a PSA judge. They have boarding, daycare and training. It's the only place I have found in fourteen years living in the city of Chicago where I would consider boarding my dog and their training is top notch. No, I don't work there. I train there.


----------

